# Interesting Wall Decor



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I need ideas. What have you got? What have you made? Post pictures if you can.

I've finally got all the walls plastered and painted and new curtains up. I want to add character with some interesting wall hangings. I already have several framed pictures, so I'm looking for other ideas to add to what I have. I'm planning on hitting some 2nd hand stores and see if I can find things that can be re-purposed. I'm thinking baskets, interesting prints, old picture frames, etc. 

I have an interesting tree that has white branches and I'm thinking I might be able to do something with that, even if it is just putting some branches in a vase. I have several seascape prints and a water color, so other seascape items would work.

I'm not that creative, so I need some ideas to get me started.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

How about old 1966 movie posters...


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hobby Lobby can be cheaper than even 2nd hand stores... a lot of my home decor comes from there. You can pick up any picture frames (all sizes) and paint them all the same color then hang them in groupings... it's better with black & white photos. I also have lots of beachy things in my house... antique bowls full of seashells, a mason jar full of shells, I even took shells and hot glued them to some twine and they hang from a bathroom shelf (looks way better than it sounds). It's super easy to make really nice signs... look it up online for ideas... cheaper than buying them. Branches in a vase are good too... I have lots of old pitchers from my great grandmother and I use those as vases many times. You can put houseplants in pitchers like that too... be creative. My house is mostly photos, candles and plants. I get tables, benches and chairs from 2nd hand stores and refinish them too... I use old chairs as plant stands, a night stand that has a lamp sitting on old books stacked up... lots of uses for small tables and chairs. I love home decorating!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool bacon stick figures...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Of course there's always the pinup girls from the old days...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

NG you pushing the limits tonight? LOL


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Or abstract art...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The bigger question is what do you like, what are your favorite colors, what is the general theme you would like to portray?


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Shotgun, rifle, throwing knives. Practical stuff. Although I do like the bacon thingy too. you can always eat it in desperate times. . Maybe a dartboard or other target for the throwing knives. Can never get too much practice in.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

lurnin2farm said:


> Shotgun, rifle, throwing knives. Practical stuff. Although I do like the bacon thingy too. you can always eat it in desperate times. . Maybe a dartboard or other target for the throwing knives. Can never get too much practice in.


In my own decorating I have and do now use rocks, deer antlers, baskets of pine cones, my sons bow is on the wall etc. That is why I ask his style.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Art by Winslow Homer about the sea


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Or, great teachings from that other Homer ...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

cindilu said:


> In my own decorating I have and do now use rocks, deer antlers, baskets of pine cones, my sons bow is on the wall etc. That is why I ask his style.


I have no style.

Walls are creme brulee with white baseboards, wood floors, and heavy, dark wood furniture. Most of the curtains are this.










This is walmart picture, not my house (although it does look like my colors).


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i can't help you there MR! framed pics of food is what i have in my kitchen, teapots and such in the dining room and other places. pics of outhouses somewhere in the hall i think. bathtubs in the washroom etc. i do have a lot of antique keys and i'm in the process of framing them now going down the steps. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry no help here, I have reverted back to the 70's....LOL!!

~Heading to spencers for a lava lamp and black lights~  for whynot...LOL


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have western and bluebonnet prints, serapes folded over cedar poles for valances, supported by cast iron coat hooks, from which also hang hats, lariats and spurs.

Got branding iron by fireplace as well as enamel ware coffee pot, cast iron pieces, wooden boxes. Iron candle sticks, pottery, some terra cotta some glazed with southwestern colors, set of bull horns over fireplace mantel.

century old family photos, reproduced and framed

hatrack in one bedroom is made from old door hung sideways with 10 cast iron hoooks. ( made one for son and son in law the same time)

in bedroom an old piece of 1 x 12 boxing plank has hooks and nails, holds belts, and "almost clean" shirts and jeans. I wear them to town, hang em up there when i get home and put on "Home" clothes. Colors change regularly there.

barn wood signs in kitchen made by DD. 

Ed


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

How about a mosaic wall hanging using old obsolete and non-functional motherboards. Or other old salvaged circuit boards for that matter. Some are quite colorful. I always thought they would make a neat mosaic wall hanging though I never got around to making one. Even saved a big box of old motherboards. Could use either front or back. Obsolete and non-functional motherboards are considered hard to recycle electronic trash. Were being shipped to China to be "recycled", well actually burned in a smouldering pile by less than scrupulous "Chinese electronic recycling companies". No idea what they do now.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ive seen old windows put up on the walls and old hand tools and such used as decoration as well.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a lousy house decorator, I think a white painted wall with some shelving with books or canned jars are totally awsome...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

xaguar_69 said:


> Ive seen old windows put up on the walls and old hand tools and such used as decoration as well.


I LIKE that style of decorating and have a old window that I used to decorate in my bedroom. 

Here is my style, BUT I do not recommend it for Moon, he is a dude and I am girly girl. Although when I build my next house then I am planning on using his colors and selling most of my stuff so I can start over clean slate. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Really Moon, it depends on what you like, I would try black frames with black and white photos of your family, keep it simple with straight lines.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have an old wooden window that I hung as a picture frame... 8x10's fit perfectly.


----------



## Pirate Decor Jonny (May 16, 2017)

NewGround said:


> How about old 1966 movie posters...


H, That is a great looking poster!


----------



## Pirate Decor Jonny (May 16, 2017)

I have a nice collection of nautical movie posters & Decor you folks may love!
www.floutinwithdisorder.com 
Pirate Decor Jonny


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How bout a 5 schovel. If you think the wall wont hold it, maybe a double schovel. OR paint one wall to look like a barn. That may be as close as you or I get to one lol.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The obvious answer is .... Taxidermy


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

lurnin2farm said:


> Shotgun, rifle, throwing knives. Practical stuff.


There's a TV show I love and one episode there was a damsel and her son who needed to lay low, so our hero took them to his buddies house. A gruff, old prepper-type. When they walked in the buddy told them "Don't touch the decor. Just assume everything's loaded"


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Moonriver, you are quite into music aren't you? Maybe you can incorporate that somehow into your decorating??? Framed sheet music with your framed photos?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw that painted tree and fell in love! It's the next best thing to having my own tree house.

Took a screenshot in case you didn't have a Facebook account. It's kind of fuzzy, so here is a direct link in case you do have a FB account: https://www.facebook.com/countryliv...5907396286073/648979071978901/?type=3&theater


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

To expand on Sunflower's idea....

Wallpaper one wall with sheet music...

Put a few music-related quotes on another wall (done with awesome typograpy)...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL! Moonriver is still around, but his wall project is likely more than done...like 5 years ago.

Love these old threads, in a wayback-machine kind of way. 

Hello and welcome, Pirate.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> LOL! Moonriver is still around, but his wall project is likely more than done...like 5 years ago.
> 
> Love these old threads, in a wayback-machine kind of way.
> 
> Hello and welcome, Pirate.


Actually, I never got around to it. I did make a big wall clock, but that only took care of 1 wall!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know about you, but I personally hate dust collectors. I don't waste time or money on stuff just to look at and serve no function. I am in the process of massive downsizing so things on my walls include shelves that hold books or a collection of vases that I can add flowers or cuttings too. Serving vessels and old family pictures. 

If you are in to dust collectors, I did see an article that suggested assorted thrift store finds (vases, throphies, baskets etc) all spray painted the same color to give them a cohesive look.


----------

